# I, Frankenstein



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like an interesting new take on Frankenstein. Looks to be more action, than horror, but it has some cool looking creature effects.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see the influence of the Underworld movies.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! I may just have to venture to the germ-infested movie theatre to see this movie!


----------

